# Trying naturally at 38



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi,

Is anyone else trying after having successful tx? I had my ICSI baby in 2013. Since then I have had two natural BFPs-one born, one lost to MMc. I am hoping to try again when AF turns up. 

I'm not getting any younger


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

Ah good luck kandykane!


----------



## hopeful01 (Apr 4, 2016)

hi what are you fsh /amh levels if you dont mind me asking


----------



## Tyria (Oct 1, 2016)

Hi there

I'm 38 this month and getting a bit concerned as we've been TTC naturally for a year. I had twins via IUI in 2011 but it was with a different partner and DP desperately wants a biological child of his own. I've just had the news that my bladder and womb are fused together again (showed up on ultrasound) so the most likely cause is that my endometriosis is back. 

Are you using OPKs or anything to help? I'm not sure how often we're meant to have sex when ovulating and think it may be too often, lol. 

Good luck with TTC


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi,

So to udo date-after my MMC in January it took 58 days for my first AF to come back.  I had two ate and fell off pregnant . I am now 23 weeks.

I used OPKS for the second cycle. I didn't for the cycle I conceived. I went by ovulation cues-ewcm, ovulation pain and we dtd for 4 days in a row.

Good luck and hope this helps x


----------

